# Trying to identify a snake



## pete1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,
We have been trying to figure out what this snake is that we have seen traveling in the south west of WA. It is around 2m long, plain chocolate brown body, with a plain all black head. It looks a little bit like the western brown snake but seems a bit large to be it, the colouring is a little differnt also..... Also found it looked like the black headed python with out the striping detail through the body. the size seems to fit much more to the black headed python. 
If anyone can help that would be great =)
Pete and Lindell


----------



## cris (Oct 6, 2010)

Let it bite you, if its a big brown snake you will notice 2 small distinct puncture wounds, probably wont feel to good and may die quickly. If its a BHP it wont cause any harm and leave many equal sized holes  Other than that pics would be useful as colouration could be virtually the same.


----------



## Wallypod (Oct 6, 2010)

Piccy?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think with the info you've given it was probably a Dugite or possibly a dark South West Carpet python, you would usually be able to distinguish a pattern on the latter though. I personally can't think of another snake that would fit the bill in the south west of WA. It's not a black headed as they don't naturally occur down south.

Oh and if in doubt don't touch


----------



## Niall (Oct 6, 2010)

Being in the South West, it would be most probably a Dugite.
Dugites are out in force at the moment with the warm weather that we are getting, had 3 call outs for them today so plenty about.


----------

